# copiah creek



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

will be at copiah creek this weekend , riding and camping . anyone going there?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

What!!! Dang it! I'd have come if I had known! I've already paid up to go deep sea fishing w/ my cuz this weekend!


----------



## bruteboy (Jan 11, 2010)

Probly going to attend


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

should be there if it does not rain. Not looking good right now as far as the rain goes


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

what u scared to get wet?


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

are you talking about the place around georgetown, an hazelhurst


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Yup. Just outside Georgetown.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

yea thatal be the one


----------

